

Author Gets Worst Reviews Ever on His Book - BenBSmith
http://www.elephantjournal.com/2011/03/my-book-is-getting-the-worst-reviews-except-one/

======
russell
His blog has 47 views. Even being on HN isnt getting him any traction.

